# Einbindung von Freehand-dateien,-objekten in Flash



## nachtbereitschaft (12. Juni 2003)

Kann mir jemand ein Buch oder Links zu Seiten empfehlen die das Thema der "Einbindung von Freehand-dateien,-objekten in Flash" intensivst behandeln ?


----------



## marian (6. August 2003)

Hi Grünschnabel
 du kannst doch in Flash selber Vektorgrafiken erstelln!!

Ansonsten gehst du bei Flash auf importieren dann wehlst du unten dein freehand-datei aus und importierst das bild

cza


----------



## nachtbereitschaft (8. August 2003)

danke für den tip.
das problem war, das mir jemand eine fertige freehandseite gegeben hat, die ich nach flash exportieren sollte.
inzwischen weiß ich aber wie es geht.
sven.


----------

